# Paris Hilton – Sex-Tape jetzt in “gefühlsecht”



## Mandalorianer (7 Apr. 2010)

Paris Hilton – Sex-Tape jetzt in “gefühlsecht”

Paris Hilton-Fans sollten sich festhalten. Ab jetzt kann jeder Sex mit der Hotelerbin haben! Allerdings eher indirekt: Die technische Sensation trägt den Namen „RealTouch“ und soll Männern das Gefühl vermitteln, mit der Person Sex zu haben, die sie im Video sehen. Und es kommt noch besser: auch Pamela Andersons Sex-Film mit Tommy Lee ist für das ziemlich schräge Gerät zu haben.

Das RealTouch-System verspricht, nach dem Anschluss an eine USB-Schnittstelle am Computer, eine virtuelle erotische Sensation mit dem jeweiligen Lieblingsstar – inklusive Gefühl von Wärme, Feuchtigkeit und Reibung. Die spezielle Technik ist markengeschützt und wurde von einem ehemaligen NASA-Ingenieur entwickelt. Geschäftsführerin Suzann Knudsen: “Das Paris Hilton RealTouch Video verleiht ihnen das gleiche Erlebnis wie Paris Partner Rick Salomon, der mit ihr intim wurde. Das ist eines der besten Star-Sex-Tapes überhaupt. Die Leute wollen das Video schon seit Langem sehen, sogar noch Jahre nach seiner Veröffentlichung. Jetzt können sie es richtig erleben.“

Doch Interessenten sollten sich schnell entscheiden und bald zugreifen. Die RealTouch-Videos sind nur ein halbes Jahr auf dem Markt erhältlich – bis 30. September. Nach telefonischer Rücksprache besteht die Firma darauf, dass es sich bei dem Produkt nicht um einen Aprilscherz handelt!

* Sex mit der Grinse Katze 
Gruss das Gollum *


----------



## Q (7 Apr. 2010)

" Nach telefonischer Rücksprache besteht die Firma darauf, dass es sich bei dem Produkt nicht um einen Aprilscherz handelt!"
War Dir das der Anruf wert?    WAS für ein Mumpitz. Danke für die lustige Info.


----------



## krawutz (8 Apr. 2010)

Wie aus gut unterrichteten Kreisen verlautet, wird derjenige schon fieberhaft gesucht, der Sex mit Paris Hilton haben wollte.


----------



## Buterfly (18 Apr. 2010)

Was es nicht alles gibt


----------



## Miraculix (19 Apr. 2010)

Nach telefonischer Rücksprache mit meinem letzten verbliebenen freien USB-Anschluss,
darf ich mit Freude verkünden, dass es *"Keine Nummer unter diesem Anschluss"* geben wird... lol8

da muss dann wohl oder übel ein neuer PC her rofl3 rofl3 rofl3


----------



## Punisher (10 Aug. 2011)

Also von ihrem Video war ich nicht so begeistert


----------

